# First go at light graffiti



## xiangji (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a go in the back garden at light graffiti for the first time today and this was the favourite shot out of many attempts. 

I know it is very simple but as it's a tricky technique I thought it was best to start small.

Tell me what you think :mrgreen:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 23, 2009)

Boring.

Sorry, don't mean to be nasty but when I see this kind of photos I can't help and think of the famous photo of Picasso drawing with light. The big, BIG difference is that in his picture, in the light, you actually see an amazing image/drawing.


----------



## icassell (Aug 23, 2009)

I too think of the Picasso images (I posted them somewhere on this board a while back).  On the other hand, I think these are a great first try. You might try a different crop and get rid of some of the dark vegetation on both sides.  I'm going to have a go at this one of these days.


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 23, 2009)

I like it. I think it is better than others I have seen. Keep on keeping on!!!!!


----------



## xiangji (Aug 23, 2009)

cheers sachphotography :thumbup: 

Hopefully the first of many "tags"


----------

